# Sizing Bar for Chainsaw Mill



## scogar (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi guys, I think this is my first post. joined a few years ago when i was looking at saws but never posted and it wasn't until a new google search brought me here that I tried typing in my typical Web ID and password that i realized "cool i already registered here" - so why am I here now?

A few years back I bought a Stihl MS460 with the hope to get into milling. Since then the saw has only been used for felling and such. Well milling time has come. After reviewing a bunch of things this sight and otherwise I have decided on a Panther Mill II and spoke to Kim yesterday. since hanging up I have done more reading and now think I earlier misunderstood some things.

I simply want to know what size mill I should get. I know Stihl says I can run a 32" bar with this saw, I have seen some posts say longer bars run cooler, and others say longer bars bog the saw down more. I am ok with buying a new bar for milling purposes but am completely baffled at what i should buy. Bailey's gives me the choice of 53 or 60 gauge at least (if not more).

I THINK my goal is to buy the longest bar that makes sense for this saw, to buy the best gauge (or other criteria) bar for milling, and to buy rip chain. Once I know what the bar is - I can select the actual Mill from Kim. I haven't seen anything in earlier posts that discusses these points. Even the simplest of responses or if you think I am completely off on the direction I have laid out - in essence any help would be most appreciated as I am a complete NOOB.

thanks 
Scott


----------



## Dave Boyt (Dec 13, 2012)

Scogar, welcome back to the forum. Check out the CSM (Chain Saw Mill) Stickey at the top of the forum list. It contains the sum knowledge of the most experienced chain saw millers in the world. I recommend the shortest bar you can get by with for the biggest log you think you'll be cutting. Less drag on the bar, fewer lubrication issues, lighter, and fewer teeth to sharpen. Potentially safer, too, depending on your setup. Good luck, and be sure to post photos!


----------



## scogar (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks Dave....duh, I searched Panther and Granberg etc...never though to look at the sticky. 

Scott


----------



## john taliaferro (Dec 13, 2012)

Welcome , 460 is a nice saw ,read up on Dans lo pro chain its smaller , lighter, and perfect for a 460 .Also smaller so waist less wood and pull a bigger bar 36" 50 guage maybe .That would cut with a 660 3/8" in speed .


----------

